# refitting seitz window



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

well I've finally plucked up the courage to remove a 1300x600 seitz window from the van. I've removed all the sealing tape etc from it and am now preparing it for painting.
The new inner and outer seals should arrive in the post tomorrow.
Question for those who have done this before reference refitting the window. The written instructions I have says "permanently-plastic sealant bead 6-8mm should be applied all around in the corner of the frame to seal the exterior frame. No mention is made of the foam rubber sealing strip used between the exterior frame and the wall??

My question is do I use both the sealing strip and sealant and if so in what order?? also which dark coloured sealant would be recommended??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> well I've finally plucked up the courage to remove a 1300x600 seitz window from the van. I've removed all the sealing tape etc from it and am now preparing it for painting.
> The new inner and outer seals should arrive in the post tomorrow.
> Question for those who have done this before reference refitting the window. The written instructions I have says "permanently-plastic sealant bead 6-8mm should be applied all around in the corner of the frame to seal the exterior frame. No mention is made of the foam rubber sealing strip used between the exterior frame and the wall??
> 
> My question is do I use both the sealing strip and sealant and if so in what order?? also which dark coloured sealant would be recommended??


I would speak to the seller on the phone, or contact Seitz directly, or go onto their site for a info, it's not something I think many on here will have done, except the self build girls/girlettes


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The way I read it you employ both the supplied foam rubber seal as well as a plastic bead of sealant around the outside of that in the return edge (corner) of the frame


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

hi techno - thats what I was thinking - is was obvious on my frame that the tape had been placed on the inside (closest to the opening) but it was difficult to see if and where any sealant had been used (due to age I think) and the Dometic instructions are somewhat vague.

What do you mean by "return edge"?

Cheers


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

When fitting windows it would be normal to use a non hardening sealer between the frame and body on the exterior of the van, not sure why you would need anything inside the van.
Suitable sealers can be bought from any caravan / motorhome shop often referred to as bedding mastic like this one <here> 
I did notice your instructions said a 6mm bead so it might be better to find a thicker section one than this, a quick trawl around the internet will find one for you.
It's basically an easy task just a bit mucky and time consuming.
If you are not worried about ever needing to remove the window again you could use Sikaflex (not normal silicone sealer), but that will be very permanent.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> When fitting windows it would be normal to use a non hardening sealer between the frame and body on the exterior of the van, not sure why you would need anything inside the van.
> Suitable sealers can be bought from any caravan / motorhome shop often referred to as bedding mastic like this one <here>
> I did notice your instructions said a 6mm bead so it might be better to find a thicker section one than this, a quick trawl around the internet will find one for you.
> It's basically an easy task just a bit mucky and time consuming.
> If you are not worried about ever needing to remove the window again you could use Sikaflex (not normal silicone sealer), but that will be very permanent.


except John - Dometic sell a rubber seal which fits between the frame and the wall (outside the van) however in their instructions they make no mention of the seal and refer to sealant - so the question is which is it or both??


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/s4_v2.pdf


> What do you mean by "return edge"?


I believe the seal is shown in black and the sealant not shown goes in the frame return corner only show as a cavity in white


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

the seals arrived this morning and it looks as thought the seal is stepped to fit in the grove on the frame (which is towards the outer edge which would indicate the sealant goes to the inside corner as per the instructions. All seems clear now! just have to wait for the rain to go off.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

See link above for diagram


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

great thanks - I can understand now having seen the seal and the diagam.

Many Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seitz windows scare me to death, not so much fitting them but getting the measurements correct.

For instance if I managed to get a couple of used but complete 1000x600 windows (as I might be able to) what size should the hole be cut to.

I realise that it might be obvious when they're in front of me, but it's keeps me awake at night sometimes trying to work it out.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

window frame is now painted and seals fitted ready for refitting. I have from a previous job a cartridge of hodgesons Seamseal CV and was wondering if this is suitable to use to seal around the window frame?
Anythoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Seitz windows scare me to death, not so much fitting them but getting the measurements correct.
> 
> For instance if I managed to get a couple of used but complete 1000x600 windows (as I might be able to) what size should the hole be cut to.
> 
> I realise that it might be obvious when they're in front of me, but it's keeps me awake at night sometimes trying to work it out.


http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/s4_window_ordering_details.pdf


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Seitz windows scare me to death, not so much fitting them but getting the measurements correct.
> ...


You obviously have got to grips with this, whereas I need a starting point.

I think my problem is the way they present the figures, but would I be correct if I say:-

I want a 1000 x 600 
I order that size
I need to cut a hole 1002 x 599 with a radius of 12mm,
The frame would be 1046 x 631 
giving an overlap of 22mm each side
& 16mm top and bottom.

If that's wrong, I'll be looking for a fitter :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

1048x631 giving 22mm each side and 16mm top n bottom but you were close :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> 1048x631 giving 22mm
> I was nearly right :lol: :lol: I just couldn't make out if it was a 6 or an 8 in the PDF.
> 
> I think the way they lay it out could do with some work.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a final note - for anyone with an older Hymer considering undertaking this task.
My seitz windows are 1999 vintage S4 and on checking have a slightly different structure and dimensions to the S4 shown on leisurespares and Dometic web sites. After attempting to use the rubber sealing strip from Dometic between the frame and van wall I gave up and discarded it. I reverted to bedding the frame in a bed of butyl mastic, similar to how it was before I removed it..
oh and as a PS - I did contact Dometic directly for technical assistance and was told "that they only sell the windows and would have to contact german to answer my query" I'm still waiting.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Happy to hear that you're all sorted now, not surprised ref the sealer though, done it myself a few times and always used flexible non setting mastic.

Always found Leisure Spares to be excellent for parts but not technical assistance, and Dometic UK not a massive help either only time I contacted them they did try but when the info they supplied was wrong they stopped communicating with me.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Discovered one of my windows was leaking so took it out today and guess what? Yes Autocruise never followed the fitting instructions and some MUPPET fitted all the windows with the silicon on the FACE of the rubber gasket instead of inside of it on the frame.
This meant that the rubber became the first and last line of defence instead of just the first. How many vans are put together by untrained people?
Now I'm faced with another 4 to do :twisted:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought 2 used ones with the same problem, I'm fitting new seals as they're buggered now.

Kev.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I wonder if the Bentley vans were put together by the same clown


----------

